# ill draw your betta



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

I need a picture of your betta side ways im not the best at drawing but heres one I did for my sisters marble betta.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Very pretty. You can try to do the one in my a avatar, Es, if you want too. Have fun


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

ok ill try and do that soon:nicefish:


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

w;-)hat color is your fishes eyes I cant see in the picture


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

Es


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Oooh that is sooo cute! I'll PM you with some questions about getting a copy and such. Thanks do much! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

just right click on the picture
and copy or save as on your computer


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Here draw my babies
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Inferno is one, and sunny is the other


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Is it done yet?


----------

